# Group rides in Greenville SC area



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm getting very anxious about relocating in a couple months and was wondering what the group rides are like? I've seen a few posted from different shops but that doesn't give me a good picture of the "scene". I'm hoping to find some 40+ mile rides that push a good 18-20 average. Are there some good "not too serious" rides with good turn-outs? I would love to see some 20+ rider groups.


----------

